# Ihsahn's eight-string LACS



## DDDorian (Dec 19, 2008)

Only got a couple of myspace pics but it already looks hot, the binding does it for me Chekkit:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn, that's nice!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Holy shit! THat is stunning... 

That would be incredible to play


----------



## halsinden (Dec 19, 2008)

oh jeeSUS

H


----------



## GazPots (Dec 19, 2008)

Its all good apart from those emg's and that inlay.


----------



## Spondus (Dec 19, 2008)

cant wait to hear what he does with that, loved emperor and his solo stuff... i want an 8 string


----------



## eegor (Dec 19, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Its all good apart from those emg's and that inlay.



I feel the same way.


----------



## Groff (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks killer!



halsinden said:


> oh Gsus
> 
> H



Fixed


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks fuckin' awesome


----------



## budda (Dec 19, 2008)

looks good, and i like that inlay!

but plain ole black?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 19, 2008)

Woooaa, ultra nice guy with an ultra nice 8 string  (I met him years ago, a very cool laid-back dude!)


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice......I love the Inlay, and I love thats it's black......


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks bad ass!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone think the inlay looks like the ones on the ESP Chimaira sigs?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, it's a chaos star which is a fairly common symbol. It was made famous as the symbol of chaos by the Warhammer franchise but originates from Michael Moorcock's Eternal Champion stories.  (thx wikipedia on that one lol)


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2008)

between Ihsahn and Chris Broderick, they have the best looking Ibanez's I've ever seen.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

Truth.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2008)

fuckin love this thing!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, what's up with Ibanez not ever using anything besides rosewood for fret boards. seriously.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Ok, what's up with Ibanez not ever using anything besides rosewood for fret boards. seriously.



Well. These would be customs, so my guess is this was Ihsahns' decision, because I've seen Jem's with them.


----------



## eegor (Dec 19, 2008)

Plus, doesn't their 2009 line contain a guitar or two with maple boards?


----------



## Variant (Dec 19, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Ok, what's up with Ibanez not ever using anything besides rosewood for fret boards. seriously.



You might not believe this, but it is often at the artists request, because as lackluster as it looks, rosewood sounds great.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 19, 2008)

Variant said:


> You might not believe this, but it is often at the artists request, because as lackluster as it looks, rosewood sounds great.



I really dislike how it sounds, which ruins almost all ibanez guitars for me.

And I know this was a custom and it was his request, I think the guitar looks great, I was asking if anyone really knew why they use almost all rosewood rather than make a few guitars with each.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 19, 2008)

The RG2228 should have been gloss black 



Variant said:


> You might not believe this, but it is often at the artists request, because as lackluster as it looks, rosewood sounds great.



And in the case of high quality rosewood it looks awesome Of course you're not going to get really nice rosewood on your run-of-the-mill RG, but rosewood is actually a really nice (and expensive) wood.


----------



## Variant (Dec 19, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I really dislike how it sounds, which ruins almost all ibanez guitars for me.



 I don't know how anyone could *dislike* the sound of rosewood... C'mon something like 70-80% (perhaps more) of recorded guitar has got to be with guitars with freakin' rosewood fingerboards. You may like maple, ebony, or cocobolo *better*, but you don't dislike rosewood. Myself, I've noticed differences from mediocre to good cuts of rosewood as well. Overall, it's less snappy than maple or ebony, but fuller sounding in general, particularly noticeable in single note work.


----------



## lobee (Dec 19, 2008)

Tak Hosono said:


> Sometimes you have to choose practicality over beauty. My job is to make a guitars that work at all the time regardless of weather, locations, physical abuse, Airline abuse, etc.......... Not just some pretty face. We like to use rosewood or maple fingerboards instead of ebony for the same reasons.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 19, 2008)

^^That quote is in relation to production models, isn't it? I thought Ibanez shy away from ebony on those because their current machines tend to crack the wood and they aren't willing to pay to refit them, but I could be wrong.

In the interview I did a few months back Ihsahn said he didn't like maple fretboards, so I guess this was the most practical choice.


----------



## lobee (Dec 19, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> ^^That quote is in relation to production models, isn't it? I thought Ibanez shy away from ebony on those because their current machines tend to crack the wood and they aren't willing to pay to refit them, but I could be wrong.
> 
> In the interview I did a few months back Ihsahn said he didn't like maple fretboards, so I guess this was the most practical choice.


The quote was taken from a thread about Tosin Abasi's LACS 7.

And you're most likely right about Ibanez not wanting to pay for retooling. Those jerks.


----------



## Harry (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, that is stunning indeed
Would be a dream to play.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 20, 2008)

one day, maybe one day...we'll have ebony fretboard Ibanezes, but for the time being, let's all orgasm looking at that exquisit 8 string :Q______________


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2008)

It's safe to say, that's one 8 string that I would like to stand on


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 20, 2008)

Incredible. That man is my hero. One day I will make the journey to Norway to take lessons! Yes I definitly cant wait to hear what he is doing with that!


----------



## st2012 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Pauly (Dec 20, 2008)

It looks nice but I'm more interested in hearing what he does with it!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 20, 2008)

That guitar looks amazing.

Ihsahn is a musical genius, and I really can't wait to hear what he does with it. Something to keep in mind: "Prometheus..." was the result of his first writing session with a 7 string guitar. Imagine what his first writing session with an 8 string will sound like.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 20, 2008)

lobee said:


> The quote was taken from a thread about Tosin Abasi's LACS 7.
> 
> And you're most likely right about Ibanez not wanting to pay for retooling. Those jerks.





think of the markup they do now...if the refit their machines imagine how much there guitars will cost then


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2008)

we should get an Ihsahn sig!


----------



## Diogene303 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, 

Very nice guitar indeed .....the inlay at the 12 fret looks very cool .........


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitly. Ihsahn sig. Ibanez are you freakin listening? I doubt it. I even endorse your guitars in my avatar Ibanez, the least I could get is an Ihsahn sig.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 21, 2008)

At first, I thought, "Nah, they wouldn't do that, so I won't bother even thinking about it..."

..but now that I think about it, an Ihsahn signature Ibanez would be the most Black Metal guitar on the market. Do it Ibanez!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 21, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> The RG2228 should have been gloss black
> 
> 
> 
> And in the case of high quality rosewood it looks awesome Of course you're not going to get really nice rosewood on your run-of-the-mill RG, but rosewood is actually a really nice (and expensive) wood.


 

A high end rosewood board feels great too. Though it still aint quite a smooth as ebony it is really really close. It's almost uncomparable to what you see on a run of the mill guitar.



DDDorian said:


> ^^That quote is in relation to production models, isn't it? I thought Ibanez shy away from ebony on those because their current machines tend to crack the wood and they aren't willing to pay to refit them, but I could be wrong.
> 
> In the interview I did a few months back Ihsahn said he didn't like maple fretboards, so I guess this was the most practical choice.


 
Ibanez doesn't build guitars. Fugijen and other plants do. Those plants are the one who generally have to pay for what is damaged as they are paid to reach the quota of guitars sent to them. Sometimes companies will reimburst them for broken necks or messed up fine tool things if it's pretty ridicolous to be done perfectly every time. Ibanez reimbursed them due to the dificulties of building guitars with wizard one necks. They don't have to pay them for machines though.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Dec 21, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I really dislike how it sounds, which ruins almost all ibanez guitars for me.



you could be playing a piece of cardboard and you couldnt tell the difference if your gain is at 11


----------



## renzoip (Dec 21, 2008)

I never liked the RG2228 but this one is freaking sweet!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> A high end rosewood board feels great too. Though it still aint quite a smooth as ebony it is really really close. It's almost uncomparable to what you see on a run of the mill guitar.



I suppose that's true; tbh I've never played a REALLY high end RW board, I suppose if the grain was a bit tighter it wouldn't look too bad. Idk, something about the BROWN color is just uke:

But I digress... I have to say, if they released an Ihsahn 8, I'd buy it. Regardless of most features, just because I know if he's gonna put his name on something he's going to make damn sure it's not _good _it's _fucking epic._


----------



## charles22880 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Woooaa, ultra nice guy with an ultra nice 8 string  (I met him years ago, a very cool laid-back dude!)



same impression i got of him when i meet him back in 98 at the first US show. i am sure he got his fair share of idiocy that day though


----------



## Leec (Dec 22, 2008)

Variant said:


> I don't know how anyone could *dislike* the sound of rosewood... C'mon something like 70-80% (perhaps more) of recorded guitar has got to be with guitars with freakin' rosewood fingerboards. You may like maple, ebony, or cocobolo *better*, but you don't dislike rosewood. Myself, I've noticed differences from mediocre to good cuts of rosewood as well. Overall, it's less snappy than maple or ebony, but fuller sounding in general, particularly noticeable in single note work.



 I thought almost exactly that when I read the comment.
I wonder how many people who "hate" such and such a wood could pick it out in a blind test.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 22, 2008)

Even if Ibanez did release an Ihsahn sig, it almost definitely would not be an 8 string. After all - he has a very impressive career under his belt.. none of which involved an 8 string, haha.

And yes - Rosewood is an awesome tone wood if its a nice piece of rosewood. My Prestige has a rosewood board and not only is it quite dark/attractive, but it sounds and feels very very nice. On the other hand, I've played countless lower end guitars that have had the most hideous garbage/rosewood for fretboards. I can understand why a lot of people dislike it... but the same can be said for lesser pieces of maple. Not ALL maple is awesome and tasty. 

Its wood, which is organic, not synthetic and built to spec. Even when it comes to women - some are nice to look at and touch, and with some you would rather do neither, haha.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 23, 2008)

hawt


----------



## Monk (Jan 2, 2009)

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* merged threads!


----------



## axechain (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats on a new kick ass axe man!


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/73909-ihsahns-eight-string-lacs.html

Page 2 of this forum section. Search is your friend.


----------



## Monk (Jan 2, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/73909-ihsahns-eight-string-lacs.html
> 
> Page 2 of this forum section. Search is your friend.


 
Oops...my bad.


----------



## Izebecool (Jan 3, 2009)

Damnit this is making me want an 8 string.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/73909-ihsahns-eight-string-lacs.html
> 
> Page 2 of this forum section. Search is your friend.


----------



## RXTN (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, my future guitar


----------



## winterlover (Jan 5, 2009)

actually it was a gift to Ihsahn from what i heard, he might not of had input



charles22880 said:


> same impression i got of him when i meet him back in 98 at the first US show. i am sure he got his fair share of idiocy that day though



Ihashn is the coolest dude in the world, PERIOD. no attitude, no "oh, i'm famous" NONE. 
i give Ihsahn a 5 / 5 metal horns


----------



## AVH (Jan 5, 2009)

winterlover said:


> actually it was a gift to Ihsahn from what i heard, he might not of had input
> 
> Ihashn is the coolest dude in the world, PERIOD. no attitude, no "oh, i'm famous" NONE.
> i give Ihsahn a 5 / 5 metal horns




I bumped into him and Samoth at a mall in Oslo a few years back, they appeared to be just hanging out next to a photo booth, dressed in 3/4 length black leather coats, looking slightly smug but probably waiting for someone. At the time I couldn't remember their names at first, but I sure as hell recognized them right away and said to my wife "hey, that's two of the dudes from Emperor". Looked at them, they looked back, nodded, so I walked over and talked to them for a few minutes - totally nice guys, and were actually quite interested in hearing about the Canadian metal scene in general. I'm not into his stuff as such, but I completely recognize his influence and contribution to metal as a whole. Nice guy.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 5, 2009)

Ihsahn is awesome. Creative, innovative, and a kind person by all accounts. 

And that is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 6, 2009)

Love his sunglasses. Oslo Vice.


----------



## tbird11 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a big fan on emporer and i've been wanting to pick up Ihsahn's solo project for a while, does he use the eight string on his solo album? Cheers.......


----------



## chris9 (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice but sorry not as cool as my wylde 8!!!! ha ha


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey! Don't link Vegard (ihsahn) to oslo! He's a Notodden man like me!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 15, 2009)

tbird11 said:


> I'm a big fan on emporer and i've been wanting to pick up Ihsahn's solo project for a while, does he use the eight string on his solo album? Cheers.......



He has two solo albums, neither of which feature the eight-string. There's a fair bit of seven-string stuff on there, though, and he said in the interview we did a few months ago that he'll be using the eight-string pretty heavily next time around.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 16, 2009)

Ummmm, where are the links to pictures, please?


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 19, 2010)

I love everything but the EMG's. Throw some lundgrens in there!!


----------



## quasarwaves (Feb 19, 2010)

Spondus said:


> cant wait to hear what he does with that, loved emperor and his solo stuff... i want an 8 string


 

check out his new album "after"... good example is a song called "On the Shores" 

I don't know if its actually released yet but there are plenty of samples on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCJo9JsoigU


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't listen to Emperor (or really any black metal), but Ishan's solo cd After that just recently came out is really pretty damn cool. The saxophone leads in some songs sound really unique and pretty damn awesome in the context of metal...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 21, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't listen to Emperor (or really any black metal), but Ishan's solo cd After that just recently came out is really pretty damn cool. The saxophone leads in some songs sound really unique and pretty damn awesome in the context of metal...



Listen to "Prometheus" from Emperor and your life will be changed. You don't have to thank me for it either


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2010)

AChRush1349 said:


> I love everything but the EMG's. Throw some lundgrens in there!!



actually i'd like to hear an 8 with some BKP C-pigs \m/


----------



## cyril v (Feb 21, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Listen to "Prometheus" from Emperor and your life will be changed. You don't have to thank me for it either






definitely one of the best, if not THE BEST Emperor albums. IMO of course.

IX Equilibrium also gets a lot of play time at my job as well, my boss likes that one the best, mainly because of the faster pace of the songs.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 1, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I tried out his 8-string guitar today. It played much better than any of the 2228 I have tried. Ibanez guitars is not my first choice of guitars, but this one felt very good. Of course not as good as my Roter though! 

Edit: He actually wanted ebony fingerboard, but they could not find a piece that was large enough. The therefore went with rosewood, but it is dyed to look darker.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 16, 2012)

Really cool examples played on his LACS.


----------

